# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Another critter for the wall

## Blaser

Picked up my Banteng mount from Vern the other day, has come up bloody awesome.

----------


## Gibo

Nice! You have some nice trophys there mate  :Thumbsup: 

That Sambar looks awesome!

----------


## Dundee

Have you got a story to go with the mount?

----------


## Blaser

> Have you got a story to go with the mount?


will try and put something together soon.

----------


## Dougie

Holy crap his nose looks amazing!!!

----------


## Toby

> Holy crap his nose looks amazing!!!


Glad I'm not the only one that was amazed at the nose

----------


## Gapped axe

Bucket list, one day

----------


## Neckshot

The walls Should be a lot more bussier than that the way you shoot!!! :Grin: .Nice work Blaser was that Animal taken In the NT?.Wouldnt mind coming over for a look in person.

Jase

----------


## Blaser

> The walls Should be a lot more bussier than that the way you shoot!!!.Nice work Blaser was that Animal taken In the NT?.Wouldnt mind coming over for a look in person.
> 
> Jase


Yeah mate from NT,  shot it back in September 2012, bloody awesome hunt. Out of all the critters I have on the wall, the Banteng would be up there as my most  favorite hunt.

----------


## Scouser

> Glad I'm not the only one that was amazed at the nose


That makes three of us......looks like you could 'wipe it', excellent mount, well done Blaser

----------


## BRADS

> Have you got a story to go with the mount?


He writes a mean story :Have A Nice Day:  he has an article in the latest NZ guns and hunting, just look for a blaser you'll see it :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## linyera

nice wall !!! congrats !!!!!!

----------


## bully

what calibre did you use for that big boy?

----------


## Blaser

> what calibre did you use for that big boy?


Used a 325wsm shooting 200gr Barnes TSX, one shot through the shoulder, ran about 30yds, dead.

----------


## Rushy

Spectacular.

----------


## Mac

What are the other mounts you have there mate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Blaser

[QUOTE=Mac;252501]What are the other mounts you have there mate?

Here you go @Mac

Here a few pics of some of my mounts, also have a red stag  mounted and have a Whitetail and Water Buff getting getting done by Vern at the moment.

Kaimanawa Sika 


Pitt Island Ram


NZ Rusa Stag


14 1/4" Bull Thar

Wapiti from Fiordland


13 1/4" Bull Thar


Aussie Rusa and Chiltal


Greenstone fallow and Chamois

----------


## Scouser

Mate.....what a collection....brilliant

----------


## Gibo

Sheesh, by my reckoning you just need a whitetail? Bloody fantasic trophys  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> Sheesh, by my reckoning you just need a whitetail? Bloody fantasic trophys


Try read the top bit again mate :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Try read the top bit again mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pays to read aye!!! Ha ha

----------


## moose272

Nice Blaser, cant beat the mounts that Vern & Lou do!

----------


## Blaser

> Nice Blaser, cant beat the mounts that Vern & Lou do!


Certainly are one of the best around!!!!

----------

